

Ask HN: Outsourcing to India or China? - filvdg

What is your experience with outsourcing development to India or China ?
I have the impression India has cheaper resources , China more expensive but more qualified?
======
shail
Are you looking to start India China War here? Just kidding.

I think cheaper is correct but not necessarily more qualified. India has lots
and lots people in IT Software (my guess much more than China), quality
ranges, so you have lot more to filter from.

------
mansigandhi
Depends on what you're outsourcing.

